# Tough Solar battery life span!



## MegaSharkWatch (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi guys!

Quick question on Casio solar watches that is surely recurrent but never seems to get a definitive answer.

· How long exactly should a Touch Solar battery have for a life span? The typical Casio answer (it should last for at least as much as the watch itself lasts for) is totally vague.
· Is that answer any different for my Battery less solar watch (Second from the left)?









Cheers!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

well, whats your oldest solar casio?

as for lifetime, i've heard 7-10yrs.


----------



## MegaSharkWatch (Apr 4, 2017)

Everdying said:


> well, whats your oldest solar casio?
> 
> as for lifetime, i've heard 7-10yrs.


The oldest one is the second from the right, now on 6 years.

7-10 years seems rather short to me, since I have a bunch of non-solar Casio's for which battery operation is assured during that same time frame (F-91W now on 7 years, and the Calculator/World Time Illuminator ones you see at the center for which battery life is supposed to be 10 years).


----------



## BadTrainDriver (Jul 7, 2006)

My MT-G 910d is coming up on ten years, and still holds a full charge/functions 100%. I wear it every day!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Your second from left, the HDD-S100 is using a capacitor to store the energy and only have 14 days power reserve. Theoretically, the capacitor should be very long lasting. But once it fails, so is the whole watch. As for Casio watches with a solar rechargeable battery, they have a lot long power reserve (months) and usually also last a very long time if well maintained. There are members here who mentioned their solar watches last more than 20 years. The problem is usually when people completely drained their rechargeable battery (e.g. by leaving the watch in a dark drawer for years) and permanently degrading its performance.

Nice collection by the way! I didn't know the HDD-S100's so big, until I see the comparison in your pic.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

It would last as long as the watch in most of cases providing that the charging circuit also works, but its capacity will decrease over the time. At some point your watch might be unreliable.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Yankeexpress has some Raysman watches that are on their original batteries and are +- 20 years old. 

I just bought an old G2310 with 2184 module and an ML-2016 battery that the seller said was dead. Thirty minutes in the sun yesterday brought the module to life long enough for me to check all the functions and they work. It's on the deck getting direct sunshine right now. It may take a few days in the sunshine to bring it back to full charge. Best guess from the seller was the watch was in a drawer, dead for years. 


Back to your original question in terms of how long a battery will last; that depends on how the watch is used and how much sun exposure it receives in it's life time. Not much sun and fully depleted several times and it will not last long. Outside in the sunshine enough to keep it fully charged and it never comes off high or medium, it should last decades. 


The newer CTL-1616 battery will most likely last multiple decades. Rechargeable batteries should last decades as long as they do not become fully drained multiple times.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

My oldest G is my GW-5600J-1 Wave Ceptor bought new in Tokyo in 2008. Still running 100% on the original battery. I'm impressed.


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 25, 2007)

I've got my atomic solar gw-m5600 since 2008. The battery indicator has been on "H" since then.


----------



## MegaSharkWatch (Apr 4, 2017)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Your second from left, the HDD-S100 is using a capacitor to store the energy and only have 14 days power reserve. Theoretically, the capacitor should be very long lasting. But once it fails, so is the whole watch.


Yup, that is correct. This is the only watch I've left with no charge at all on certain occasions when I forgot it. I assume the capacitor isn't changeable?



Watch_Geekmaster said:


> As for Casio watches with a solar rechargeable battery, they have a lot long power reserve (months) and usually also last a very long time if well maintained. There are members here who mentioned their solar watches last more than 20 years. The problem is usually when people completely drained their rechargeable battery (e.g. by leaving the watch in a dark drawer for years) and permanently degrading its performance.


Great! I'm typically quite OCD'd about not letting any of my solar powered watches drain completely  And I assume batteries will always be changeable.



Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Nice collection by the way! I didn't know the HDD-S100's so big, until I see the comparison in your pic.


Thanks! That's precisely what I love about it&#8230; I'd say it's my 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] favorite as of today!


----------



## MegaSharkWatch (Apr 4, 2017)

lvt said:


> It would last as long as the watch in most of cases providing that the charging circuit also works, but its capacity will decrease over the time. At some point your watch might be unreliable.


And how long would that be?


----------



## MegaSharkWatch (Apr 4, 2017)

Rocat said:


> The newer CTL-1616 battery will most likely last multiple decades. Rechargeable batteries should last decades as long as they do not become fully drained multiple times.


Great! Guess it's now time for me to check which battery do my Tough Solar Casios use!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

MegaSharkWatch said:


> Great! Guess it's now time for me to check which battery do my Tough Solar Casios use!


Unless you are wearing an old model, say from 2004 or older, Your watch will have the CTL-1616.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Double Post?!


----------



## Diesel Fox (Feb 28, 2012)

I have one of the original G2300b's I got in 2000 or 2001, and the battery started going bad around 2010/2011.


----------



## MegaSharkWatch (Apr 4, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Unless you are wearing an old model, say from 2004 or older, Your watch will have the CTL-1616.


Great news!


----------



## MegaSharkWatch (Apr 4, 2017)

Diesel Fox said:


> I have one of the original G2300b's I got in 2000 or 2001, and the battery started going bad around 2010/2011.


Too bad... what did you do then?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MegaSharkWatch said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Quick question on Casio solar watches that is surely recurrent but never seems to get a definitive answer.
> 
> · How long exactly should a Touch Solar battery have for a life span? The typical Casio answer (it should last for at least as much as the watch itself lasts for) is totally vague.


This answer is DEFINITIVE, not vague:

Casio solar cells will last the life of the watch, 20 years, if charged periodically.

The original Tough Solar G-Shock is the Raysman, released in 1998 and all still going strong on original batteries









.
Guardian Angels DW-9300GA










Raysman DW-9350 MSJ Middle Sea Race










Galapagos DW-9350DJ titanium


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I got a GW-200-2 (from 2001 or 2002) which I started to neglect around 2014. I never wore it for close to 3 years and it was kept inside a Pelican case with no access to sunlight at all. It wasn't a surprise then that when I opened the case at the beginning of 2017, it was on its last legs (power reserve mode with almost no juice left). Just last month I started wearing my G-Shocks again and had to replace the GW's solar battery because it could no longer reach full charge after repeated sun baths. So if I hadn't neglected it, I think it would have carried on with the original battery to 2017 and on. Local Casio changed the battery for $15 including working cost. Also changed the bezel to a fresher but still used one, I couldn't find a replacement band anywhere so I'm planning to perhaps fit it with a GW-225E resin set a friend offered me for some see-through action.


----------



## Diesel Fox (Feb 28, 2012)

MegaSharkWatch said:


> Too bad... what did you do then?


Well, about that time I was pining for a new G-shock, and also started thinking that negative displays were cool, so I converted it, and stealthed it. Turned out nice, but I regretted it, and with the battery failing and the purchase of a 6900MS I put it aside. Recently I started restore it, I want to but it back in the rotation, because it's an awesome watch with a lot character, and I wore it during some of the best times of my life. I painted the bezel letters red, and got some polarizing film to reconvert the neg display back to positive, as I've grown to strongly dislike negs due to their lack of functionality. Now, I've got to get a new battery and finish it.


----------



## xbgen2 (Dec 26, 2006)

My Frogman GW200 is ten years old, still says it is fully charged, but the light function is so low as to be non-existent...it needs a new battery.....I would consider myself lucky if a rechargeable battery lasts 10 years...


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

MegaSharkWatch said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Quick question on Casio solar watches that is surely recurrent but never seems to get a definitive answer.


The definitive answer is, that there is no definitive answer

cheer


----------



## Raind (Aug 14, 2017)

My 3 year old m100sb has never left high charge. When I got it, it was on medium charge. Usually I have to replace my batteries after 1-2 years, so currently it's working out great and saving me money in the process.


----------



## Dan West (Sep 9, 2015)

I just know that Tough Solar is a step up from Casio's old Gentle Solar watch line.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Dan West said:


> I just know that Tough Solar is a step up from Casio's old Gentle Solar watch line.


And before that, Gentle Lunar.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

I, had a solar sundial, worked most days~

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> I, had a solar sundial, worked most days~
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


How's the lume?


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

my riseman was having fits so i decided to open it up and administer an ac reset. i was shocked to see that the battery installed in it was a cr 1616 instead of the regulation ctl 1616. 

the watch was bought in japan and was essentially gifted to me so i can't really complain because it is after all, a humdinger of a watch. 

it just goes to show that you can't always fully trust a seller no matter what the nationality.


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

my riseman was having fits so i decided to open it up and administer an ac reset. i was shocked to see that the battery installed in it was a cr 1616 instead of the regulation ctl 1616. 

the watch was bought in japan and was essentially gifted to me so i can't really complain because it is after all, a humdinger of a watch. 

it just goes to show that you can't always fully trust a seller no matter what the nationality.


----------



## x-shocker (Nov 18, 2019)

I got my protrek about 15 years ago. I used to wear it only in summer and put it in drawer in winter time. The battery got completely drained out every year. But it always came back to life after a couple hours sun shine. I am very impressed with the battery quality. 

Now I got a coolfire led , I charge it regularly.


----------



## sgpch (Oct 25, 2008)

my gw9100 and awg101 still have there first battery.. no problems here.. got them ~2008.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

lvt said:


> It would last as long as the watch in most of cases providing that the charging circuit also works, *but its capacity will decrease over the time. At some point your watch might be unreliable.*


Sorry for resurrecting this old post.

Thank you for pointing this out. I have not thought much about this before, but of course it makes perfect sense.

So far I have always read about fans, who have managed to restore their batteries with some baking in the sun, but I have never read how well or how reliable those watches have worked afterwards.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Also I once used to think that the CTL-1616 was some type of capacitor and learned only rather recently, that it is actually a rechargable battery.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

Thinking about it recently. I came to the sad conclusion that there isn't a end all be all watch that you never have to worry about. These solar powered watches will eventually need a new battery. And probably before that the watch will need an inspection for water resistance. I debated G-Shock vs automatic watch. But it really is a comparison of the amount of time before some kind of service. I still love my solar powered G-Shock though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> This answer is DEFINITIVE, not vague:
> 
> Casio solar cells will last the life of the watch, 20 years, if charged periodically.
> 
> ...


Fixed the pic links^^^

Some of these are now 22 years old, on original battery, still holding full charge.

Still have never changed a solar watch battery.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Fixed the pic links^^^
> 
> Some of these are now 22 years old, on original battery, still holding full charge.
> 
> Still have never changed a solar watch battery.


That makes me feel very happy. Maybe the water resistance is stronger than normal too.


----------



## RJM (Oct 4, 2008)

My 2006 MTG-900 just gave me the long beep of death they give when they can no longer hold a charge. :-(


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

@yankeexpress,

That is an admirable collection. If anyone, then you must be in a good position to judge in what shape those rechargeable batteries are.

You wrote "going strong" and "still holding full charge". OK, I do understand that, but how would you say, is the remaining battery capacity compared to the new condition? Also how is reliability?


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

This is a thread I started last year related this issue:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gw-m5610-light-problem-5023707.html

The watch is still showing a high charge and exhibiting the same occasional problem.

It occurred to me that maybe the way a watch is used could have an impact on solar battery life.

The problem with mine occurred after I had been using it every day for four years straight including several times daily use of the EL, hourly chime etc, continually charging and draining. I guess most G's here are part of a collection and unlikely to see the same pattern of use, arguably equivalent to 8-10 years wear if worn 2-3 times per week and spending the rest of the time asleep in PS or perhaps sitting on a sunny window sill. I wonder if battery problems are seen more in watches in constant use?


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

This is a thread I started last year related this issue:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gw-m5610-light-problem-5023707.html

The watch is still showing a high charge and exhibiting the same occasional problem.

It occurred to me that maybe the way a watch is used could have an impact on solar battery life.

The problem with mine occurred after I had been using it every day for four years straight including several times daily use of the EL, hourly chime etc, continually charging and draining. I guess most G's here are part of a collection and unlikely to see the same pattern of use, arguably equivalent to 8-10 years wear if worn 2-3 times per week and spending the rest of the time asleep in PS or perhaps sitting on a sunny window sill. I wonder if battery problems are seen more in watches in constant use?


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

I see no real pattern for which batteries die and which survive.

I had to exchange the battery in a GW-225 after 10 years (that i only wear once every few weeks).
Another GW-200 of the same age and use is still strong
And several GW-M5600s in much heavier rotation, at the same age and with smaller batteries are still doing fine.
The oldest GW-500 i own needed a new battery after 15 years or so and so is the oldest solar G in my pile.



matt999 said:


> This is a thread I started last year related this issue:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gw-m5610-light-problem-5023707.html
> 
> ...


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

I see no real pattern for which batteries die and which survive.

I had to exchange the battery in a GW-225 after 10 years (that i only wear once every few weeks).
Another GW-200 of the same age and use is still strong
And several GW-M5600s in much heavier rotation, at the same age and with smaller batteries are still doing fine.
The oldest GW-500 i own needed a new battery after 15 years or so and so is the oldest solar G in my pile.



matt999 said:


> This is a thread I started last year related this issue:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gw-m5610-light-problem-5023707.html
> 
> ...


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

It just occurred to me that the GW M5600 that I bought in 2009 and my partner has worn pretty much every day for 7-8 years is still absolutely fine. I asked her and she said she uses the light several times per night, no pattern emerging here either.


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Fixed the pic links^^^
> 
> Some of these are now 22 years old, on original battery, still holding full charge.
> 
> Still have never changed a solar watch battery.


Are all of these G's you own enjoying their original resin cases if I may ask?


----------



## Raind (Aug 14, 2017)

Fun fact, around these parts anyway.
I went to an official Casio store and asked what it would cost to replace a battery in two watches. One without solar and one with solar (non-rechargeable vs rechargeable) ...

Non-rechargeable : 12 bucks.
Rechargeable: 80 bucks. Holy ****.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Raind said:


> Fun fact, around these parts anyway.
> I went to an official Casio store and asked what it would cost to replace a battery in two watches. One without solar and one with solar (non-rechargeable vs rechargeable) ...
> 
> Non-rechargeable : 12 bucks.
> Rechargeable: 80 bucks. Holy ****.


Get yourself a screwdriver and buy the battery on Amazon for $17.









Amazon.com: Panasonic CTL1616 Solar Rechargeable CTL 1616 Battery Replacement Watch Cells Casio : Health & Household


Buy Panasonic CTL1616 Solar Rechargeable CTL 1616 Battery Replacement Watch Cells Casio: Shop top fashion brands Coin & Button Cell at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## nedh (Sep 30, 2014)

Good to hear these batteries last awhile.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Raind said:


> Fun fact, around these parts anyway.
> I went to an official Casio store and asked what it would cost to replace a battery in two watches. One without solar and one with solar (non-rechargeable vs rechargeable) ...
> 
> Non-rechargeable : 12 bucks.
> Rechargeable: 80 bucks. Holy ****.


I think $12 for a non-solar is still expensive.

Would be a lot cheaper to replace by yourself, if that's the case.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

nedh said:


> Good to hear these batteries last awhile.


Yes it does last longer than suggested.

My 6900 is still running on its original battery since 2013.


----------



## PhilL-2020 (Nov 20, 2020)

The batteries used by Casio are usually based on cobalt titanium lithium batteries (CTLxxx), these are used because they are fairly robust and really work best when constantly full and constantly topped up as would happen with a solar watch worn everyday. Typical life times quoted vary between manufacturer but can be as low as 100 full charge/discharge cycles, but up to 1000 charges if only discharged by about 20% before being recharged. The life-time of the cell is considered up when its capacity has dropped to about 80% of what it was new, so it continues working fine in a watch well after that 1000 specified charge cycles as a solar watch only needs a fraction of the batteries capacity each day to bridge periods of darkness, assuming each day it receives enough light to replenish what was spent. What will become more noticeable with age is the shortening time of how long the watch continues to run when it's shut away in a drawer or doesn't get enough light during each day to replenish what is used.

Factor in the variability between batches of cells, some will come from better batches and last longer, others may age sooner and suddenly fail, then differences in how the owner uses the watch and what sort of discharge and recharge cycles they subject the watch to means we can all have a completely different experience of the battery life.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Cobalt brought to you by African slave laborers, thanks guys!


----------

